
Ask HN: Are you 'crisp' enough to describe your startup idea in 2-4 words? - kulesh
&quot;You need to be able to say what your startup does in 2-4 words. No one has the time or attention span for an elevator pitch anymore.&quot; – says David Sacks from Craft Ventures (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;DavidSacks&#x2F;status&#x2F;1197276076759584768)<p>Would you be able to tell what your startup does using this rather restricted format?<p>Let me try this with Karma (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;karmabot.chat)<p>Karma is...<p>A) building happy teams
B) micro-feedback chatbot
C) peer appreciation chatbot
D) true bonding at work<p>Which one would you pick&#x2F;suggest?<p>Please do share your products and one-liners in the comments!
======
kulesh
50 startups in 2-4 words [https://www.indiehackers.com/post/say-what-your-
startup-does...](https://www.indiehackers.com/post/say-what-your-startup-does-
in-2-4-words-903bce6dd1)

------
karmakaze
github search that doesn't suck [https://gitgrep.com/](https://gitgrep.com/)

~~~
kulesh
Can it be shorter, like, 'Better Github search'? Thanks.

------
losthobbies
[https://losthobbies.com](https://losthobbies.com)

Reconnect with your hobbies

~~~
kulesh
I LOVE the concept. Thanks.

------
karmakaze
log view @10,000 ft [https://quicklog.io/](https://quicklog.io/)

------
stockkid
I think A and D are too abstract.

~~~
kulesh
C then? Thanks!

~~~
ajeet_dhaliwal
Even c may be too abstract, b was the clearest to me. I can see why if you’re
completely familiar with your product you may prefer the others, because you
feel it does so much more but for people who’ve never heard of a product it’s
perhaps easiest to understand.

I have the same issue at Tesults.com. If someone’s never heard of it, I’d
describe it as ‘test results reporting’ but yeah it’s a lot more than that,
it’s a complete pipeline for handling post testing.

~~~
kulesh
"complete pipeline for handling post testing" -> "complete pipeline for
testing" does the trick for me.

"True bonding for remote teams"? Too vague?

------
verdverm
low-code for developers

~~~
kulesh
What's 'low-code'?

